

Boards of United Airlines and Continental approved a merger - uggedal
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64136420100502

======
qq66
Great. The country's best airline (Continental) is merging with one of the
worst (United), and in these situations the combination always sinks to the
lowest common denominator.

